# Update on my bird-es



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

1st the wild birds (post in i fond a pigeon-now what?)

Robin

























Wild Dove


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

________________________________________________________________
the group









________________________________________________________________
the pigoens i got from naturegirl.

Mr.Gruntles









Pidgey


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

_________________________________________________________________
Next Pije and Family 

Pije mad at me for waking him up









Kanna his girl









Eargon there 1st kid, and his friend









Rain there 2nd kid


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

Rains mate 









Zar'Roc there 3rd kid









D O G there 4th kid hatched the same day as Ra'Zac









Ra'Zac there 5th kid hatched the same day as D O G


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

there 6th and 7th baby

















just there friend Precious









_________________________________________________________________
So what do you think?


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Vegeta2802, thanks for posting pictures of your beautiful birds. The pictures of the Robin just crack me up, they have such a sassy face close up, but such
a sweet bird. I imagine s/he just needs to see your fingers coming to gape for
food. 

fp


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

My robin a.k.a. Chumper like i like to call him/her is a funny one i can not ever walk by the cage with out him asking for food lol


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Michelle, I really enjoyed the pictures of your lovely birds. It was nice to see Cindy's "Pidgey" looking so good because I know it was hard for her to let him go. Your loft is really nice and clean and every one looks happy. 

That little robin has such an innocent look but we know better, don't we?  They can be sweet but mischievous also.


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

lol but you just have to love them.  
i am out cleaning the loft ever other day but 
am in the loft with them all the time. i was telling 
naturegirl a few days agao about Pidgey eating out of my hands.
she is a really loving bird but man you should see her with the boys
she can keep her olne


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Lovely birds. Thank you for posting those great pics.

Reti


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

thank you Reti i well have more pic of my other birds later


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

You certainly have a lovely group of feathered ones there, Michelle!

Thanks for posting their pictures for us to enjoy!

Of course, we always look forward to more pictures!!

Sending you and all your lovelies Love, Hugs and lots of SCRITCHES!

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

lol thank you mr squeaks
i know hope we all ways like seeing pic 
i will give them hugs and scritches for you.
you have n-e pic of your birds?
i would love to see pic of everones birds aswell.


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

well i just would like to show you all my new doves that i well be getting 
sorry i just have the pic of one of them. they are Tangerine Pearled.


----------

